# Knockout 2



## docma (7. März 2004)

Hallo

Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial für Knockout beim Photoshop?
Bei google sucht man sich dumm und dämlich.

danke


----------



## zirag (7. März 2004)

Wie meinst du das @ Knockout 

ich kenne das nicht , erkläre es doch mal bitte genauer oder besser , häng ein Beispiel an 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Senfdose (7. März 2004)

Corel Knockout ist ein freistellungs Plugin!



Klick hier für Tutorial


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. März 2004)

Ich würde es auf dem -direkten Bildungsweg - mit dem Handbuch probieren!

Ich habe dieses zwar nur einmal bei einem Bekannten gesehen ( ich selber besitze weder Programm , noch Handbuch ), aber das Handbuch ist sehr ausführlich.


----------

